# STIFF boots, imperial vs SLX and burton public service announcement



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

So... I have a question but firstly would like to discuss the many ongoing discussions with burton sizings and different burton boots. This is something that myself and multiple other peeps have been asking a lot about. 

Basically: try the damn boots on! A lot! Now!

I kinda ignored this advice and ordered the burton SLX online. The size was right but the fit was horrible. An unreal amount of heel lift which would have completely ruined the boot!

So onto my question. I've tried rulers, ambush, ions and SLX on. 
The ions fit great, comfortable out of the box. However I'm worried they'll be too stiff. Hence why I went SLX. 
Turns out the SLX actually feels stiffer than the ion! By a fair amount too. 

My question is, should I go for the ions knowing that the fit is pretty good even though it'll be hard to freestyle in them? I'm expecting minimal ankle flexion. 
My other choice is the imperial, which I'll aim to try on (no shops anywhere near me that stock them). 

My main reason for going imperial is for the reduced stiffness but as my experience with the SLX shows, we can't trust Burton's flex scale. Any imperial/ion riders who can compare? 

Thanks!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

All those and you didn't try the driver x?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Sometimes the sale prices online are amazing... VERY tempting.
But I MUST buy boots in person. My feet are super sensitive to pressure points and any little minor detail here or there would make it unbearable. 

The only real hope online is buying a couple and returning... 

Similar with goggles.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> All those and you didn't try the driver x?


Can't tell if this is sarcasm? If I'm worried that the ion is too stiff then the driver x will most definately be. 



F1EA said:


> Sometimes the sale prices online are amazing... VERY tempting.
> But I MUST buy boots in person. My feet are super sensitive to pressure points and any little minor detail here or there would make it unbearable.
> 
> The only real hope online is buying a couple and returning...
> ...


Yeah. Unfortunately I live a loooong way from a store and even that one doesn't stock an awful lot. 

Anyone got any thoughts on imperial/ion and my stiffness concerns?


----------

